# Snouts in the trough in Caerphilthy



## nogojones (Dec 14, 2012)

http://m.walesonline.co.uk/ms/p/tmg...Q/view.m?id=5313835&tid=638956&cat=Wales_News

Looks like there'll be a protest at the Labour Group meeting at 5 PM on Tuesday.


Ty Penallta
Ystrad Mynach,
CF82 7PG
The WoS article says the protest is on Monday, but it has now been confirmed as Tuesday


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## nogojones (Dec 15, 2012)

channel that anger


----------



## bendeus (Dec 15, 2012)

That they even thought they'd get away with this without anyone noticing is almost as astonishing as their having the barefaced cheek to do it in the first place.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 15, 2012)

proper sick
and they should be docked pay not given more


----------



## nogojones (Dec 15, 2012)

bendeus said:


> That they even thought they'd get away with this without anyone noticing is almost as astonishing as their having the barefaced cheek to do it in the first place.


 
They only get away with it if we let them


----------



## bendeus (Dec 16, 2012)

nogojones said:


> They only get away with it if we let them


They always get away with it because we let them.


----------



## Tankus (Dec 16, 2012)

Been in Caer for the last two days and very few people seemed to know about it


----------



## ddraig (Dec 17, 2012)

staff walkout today
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-20761699


> After the protest the council said it had nothing new to say, but previously it has said that five members had agreed the rise at a meeting.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 18, 2012)

The best bit is they actually try and defend it and dont seem to grasp how wrong this is.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 19, 2012)

seems lobbying the meeting worked a bit


> Union members lobbied a meeting of Caerphilly council's Labour group on Tuesday night at the council's headquarters in Ystrad Mynach.
> They demanded the council rescind a decision to increase council chief executive Anthony O'Sullivan's pay grade from a maximum of £131,000 to £158,000.
> 
> In a statement issued after the meeting, Labour councillors said they "apologise, accept and wholly understand the concerns expressed by staff, trade unions and members of the public for the recent senior remuneration pay decision by a unanimous vote of a cross-party delegated committee"


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-politics-20783451
really hope it is reversed


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2013)

*Caerphilly council chief executive pay rise 'unlawful'*
*http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-21674236*
*




*


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2013)

glad the sneaky so and so's have been now been caught out properly
fair play to the staff and trade unionists doing the initial catching

fair play to this


> The Welsh government said: "It is entirely right that the Wales Audit Office should look into this in the public interest.
> "We expect all public bodies to justify and account for decisions to increase senior pay effectively and an important part of that is following the proper procedures in making such decisions.
> "The public should be able to see that decisions of this magnitude are taken in a transparent way and are subject to proper scrutiny."


no action tho still


> The council reversed the decision in January and cut Mr O'Sullivan's pay rise from £27,000 to £5,000. As a result, the WAO said it had decided not to seek a court ruling.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2013)

ooh a 'Twist' 
£7000 consultant report on the payrises ignored
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...l-management-pay-rise-scandal-91466-32944779/

still can't grasp how they thought they'd get away with this


----------



## ddraig (Mar 20, 2013)

suspended
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/s...l-council-gets-stand-in-chief-91466-32983345/

and spent a shedload on surveillance of its staff


> In a response to a request made by the group under the Freedom of Information Act, Caerphilly revealed that Conquest Surveillance Services of Blackwood had been paid £48,205 in 2010-11 and £62,487 in 2011-12 – a total of £110,692 over the two years.
> 
> Outlining the reason for the surveillance, the council said: “To monitor staff who were suspected of committing a crime against the authority eg fraudulently obtaining sick pay, theft of council property/ supplies etc.”
> Caerphilly is the only council in Wales to have used private investigators and one of only four in the UK to have done so.
> ...


Read more: Wales Online http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/2013/03/20/council-criticised-after-spending-110-000-spying-on-employees-91466-33022674/#ixzz2O7bfuMO4


----------



## ddraig (Mar 28, 2013)

rotten!

an investigation of the investigators investigating 


> Since it was revealed on WalesOnline last week that Caerphilly council has spent £110,000 over the last two years spying on employees suspected of wrongdoing, we have established that the chief executive of the company undertaking the surveillance work was until last year one of the authority’s managers.
> 
> Dayton Griffiths, who was appointed chief executive of Blackwood-based Conquest Surveillance Services in 2012, was previously head of the council’s insurance claims department – which itself was responsible for commissioning the surveillance work.
> Mr Griffiths has confirmed contracts had been awarded to Conquest without following a competitive tender process – a practice he defended.


http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/2013/03/28/caerphilly-council-investigates-its-use-of-a-company-to-spy-on-workers-91466-33074255/#ixzz2OpDhc6Na


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2013)

compensation for loss of essential car allowance...
...for top earners only!
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/troubled-caerphilly-council-faces-further-2990418


----------



## bendeus (Apr 23, 2013)

ddraig said:


> compensation for loss of essential car allowance...
> ...for top earners only!
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/troubled-caerphilly-council-faces-further-2990418



Fucking shameless bastards.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 2, 2013)

2 senior staff 'arrested'
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-23149215


> Police were called in after a critical Wales Audit Office (WAO) report said Caerphilly council had acted unlawfully in the way it awarded the increases.
> Avon and Somerset Police said two people were being held on suspicion of fraud and misconduct in public office.
> The council said it was co-operating fully with the investigation.
> In March Avon and Somerset Police were asked by Gwent Police to look at the WAO findings on the council.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 2, 2013)

Chief exec arrested

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/chief-executive-caerphilly-council-arrested-4806157


----------



## ddraig (Jul 2, 2013)

lol


----------



## Manic Taz (Aug 1, 2013)

ddraig said:


> rotten!
> 
> an investigation of the investigators investigating
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2013)

£156k on spying
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/concerns-raised-over-procedures-used-5391869


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2013)

hi Manic Taz, welcome
you need to put what you want to say outside the [   QUOTE] tags


----------



## ddraig (Feb 18, 2014)

update


----------



## ddraig (Feb 18, 2014)

also, anyone seen and been following the mess in Pembrokeshire and Carmarthenshire Councils re cash payments made to senior staff in lieu of pension payments!!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2014)

they have been up in court and due back on 13 May

http://www.caerphillyobserver.co.uk...-council-bosses-due-in-court-over-pay-scandal


> All three are currently suspended from the council on full-pay.
> 
> No pleas were entered and all three were released on unconditional bail to appear before Bristol Crown Court on May 13


----------



## ddraig (Jan 9, 2015)

Up in court
http://m.southwalesargus.co.uk/news/11702878.Caerphilly_council_officers_in_court/



> They are accused of "deliberately failing to publish agenda and reports for a meeting of the said Council's Senior Remuneration Committee in advance of said meeting".
> 
> Charges state the men "deliberately introduced gratuitous material into one of the reports that was to be considered at said meeting so as to provide an apparent justification for exempting that report from public consideration".


----------



## ddraig (Oct 20, 2015)

Aaaaaand they've got away with it!
Quashed after 2 years off on full pay
Caerphilly council chiefs accused over senior pay scandal go free


----------



## Tankus (Oct 20, 2015)

the taffia is strong in this borough ...obi wyn


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 20, 2015)

I think results like this...



ddraig said:


> Aaaaaand they've got away with it!



...quite comfortably explain things like this...



bendeus said:


> That they even thought they'd get away with this without anyone noticing is almost as astonishing as their having the barefaced cheek to do it in the first place.



...and this...



1927 said:


> The best bit is they actually try and defend it and dont seem to grasp how wrong this is.


----------



## ddraig (May 10, 2016)

probably get a decent pay off!
Pay rise scandal council officers 'could now get payoffs'



> A council source told us: “It has been suggested that the way to settle this matter is by paying off the three officers concerned. It’s likely there will be a confidential report at the next meeting. All members of the committee have been warned not to say anything.
> 
> “The amount of money involved in any payoffs is likely to be substantial. I think there will be a lot of public disquiet about this if and when the payoffs go ahead.
> 
> “Everything is being kept under wraps, but it’s not right that a deal should be done without the public knowing about it. The council must be transparent about this, especially because the original decision to give the pay rises was surrounded in such secrecy. If there hadn’t been a leak to the media, it would all have been hushed up.”


----------



## ddraig (Oct 26, 2017)

And here are the payoffs and an acknowledgement they've commited no wrong, after being on full pay for 4 years!!!

Massive payouts for pay scandal council officers


----------



## ddraig (Oct 31, 2017)

£298,000 for 2 of them
Council officials will pocket £298k after long-running pay scandal


----------



## teqniq (Nov 17, 2017)

So how the fuck have they gotten away with this? The whole thing stinks of corruption to me.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2018)

costs up to £3.6 million
£50 per household
Caerphilly council pay row costs to rise


----------



## nogojones (Nov 20, 2018)

So this shit still drags on with one of the cunts still on "special leave".


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2019)

Still!! 
Today marks six years of Wales paying a man £130k a year to do nothing


----------



## teqniq (Mar 8, 2019)

There is something very badly wrong about all of this.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 8, 2019)

In some ways I'm happy they're paying him top dollar for doing nothing and staying at home. Just imagine the chaos he'd cause if the cunt did turn up and try and run things


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2019)

Still
Today marks six years of Wales paying a man £130k a year to do nothing


----------



## bendeus (Apr 25, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Still
> Today marks six years of Wales paying a man £130k a year to do nothing


I would like to spend that money on an endless supply of rotten fruit to pelt the scavenging cunts with every time they show their shameless faces in public


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 25, 2019)

Yet another example of an inability to deal with complex money issues in power. Why would anyone in Caerphilly want to contribute their taxes to anything if behaving unlawfully is rewarded so?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 25, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Still
> Today marks six years of Wales paying a man £130k a year to do nothing


surely it's someone else's turn now


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 2, 2019)

Apparently o'sullivan finally going to get the sack after six and a half years of getting paid for sitting off on inflated wages


----------

